# active moms and your labor time?



## ithappened (Sep 9, 2007)

I've read that women who remain active and exercise regularly, 4 or more times a week during pregnancy, have labors 30-40% shorter on average..

but

Im wondering for those of you who were in good shape prior to getting pregnant and remained active for your pregnancy.. . did you find you had shorter or easier labors respectively?


----------



## S.Elise (Jul 1, 2009)

I worked out consistently before and during my preg, and unfortunately had long (although totally uneventful and great) labor. Who knows how much longer/more difficult it would have been had I not been in shape, though. I definitely feel like being in shape gave me the stamina to stay awake, calm and strong for 3 days, and then to walk away from my birthing room immediately afterwards feeling no worse for the wear.

I also got to experience my proudest moment as I was pushing Kasper out in a squat and the midwife said 'Lauren, you are in such good shape!'. Go yoga classes and leg weights!


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

First baby, I did aerobics 5 days a week & had a 43 hour (start to finish) labor.
Second baby, I did NOTHING and had a 25 hour labor (start to finish)
With this baby, I am walking anywhere between 6 to 10 miles a week & we'll see how labor goes. I'm shooting for 14 hours...that would be perfect!


----------



## NekeT (May 9, 2009)

I was super active before my 1st pregnancy and while I was pregnant worked out about 6 days a week. My labor was 11 hours with 2 of them being really hard labor, which when comparing with other women I've heard is pretty good for a first time mom. This time around I'm active, but not nearly as much as I was before. So, we'll see how it goes, but then I've heard that subsequent labors are typically faster anyway. So, who knows?


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd thought I'd add my experience just as a balance.

I was not very active with exercise but I'd say I was at a fairly decent fitness level. My labor ended up being 5.5 hours from the time my water broke to birth. It was a very intense labor, but completely intervention free.

This time around, we'll see, I still have weeks to go.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

I wasn't super duper active, but walked at least a couple of miles every day right up to 43 weeks (the day I went into labour) and did yoga almost every day too.

My labour was about 20 hours of active labour. But incredibly difficult and ended with a hospital transfer. DD was malpositioned despite my best efforts throughout the pregnancy.

I think being active during pregnancy is a good idea, just like eating well, paying attention to foetal positioning, getting educated about birth choices, etc. etc. But nothing will *guarantee* you a good labour & birth experience. (I say this because I still feel guilt that I did something wrong or didn't do something I could have done that would have changed how our birth went.)


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Just to throw in the other side, I did nothing but walking (probably only 15-20 miles or so a week) and was in labour for something like 2 and a half hours.

Being fit will help with stamina and recovery but it won't guarantee an easier/faster labour.


----------



## Earth Momma (Jul 30, 2009)

with #2 - I was a sloth and it was the easiest (all 9lbs 3oz) I could have beensewing a dress whil in labor!!

with #3 - I was very fit coaching 20 gymnastics classes per week, still tumbling - and it was my most stressful labor (perhaps b/c I was terrified of his cardiac condition)

I think mental health may have more to do with it the physical health!!


----------



## Beccadoula (Jan 7, 2008)

I've actually heard the exact opposit. I've heard that extremely fit women are more likely to have trouble in labor because they often have a harder time relaxing very trim and fit muscles. BUT, I honestly do believe it has far more to do with mental prep. and the labor environment. It is very important to be fit and healthy during pregnancy and labor...but there are no absolute guarantees. I believe moderate fitness is the key!!! Actually, the position of the baby has the biggest impact of all it seems. You might want to look at spinningbabies.com lots of good info. on positioning.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I was active as heck for my first pregnancy. I swam, had a gym membership, walked everywhere instead of driving. Even took "running for fitness" as my college PE credit during my 3rd trimester. I still had a long hard 29 hour labor but I made it through amazingly.

I was an inactive graduate student eating fast food and between 1.5 hour commute, research and general fatigue I was extremely sedentary. I gained over half my body weight and had a horrible 42 hour labor. It resulted in a hospital transfer.


----------



## berrymama (Jul 7, 2007)

This is anecdotal, but I have heard from others where I work (as an OB nurse) that really fit runners and bikers usually have a longer pushing stage because of tight perineal muscles. Being fit definately helps with stamina though. I had a competitive swimmer as a patient a few weeks ago who had a long labor and then ended up pushing for 4 hours.

ETA: I am not particularly fit myself, other than running around at work, and my first labor was 3 hours from SROM to baby.


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

I was quite fit and active before and throughout my pregnancy, and had a very long (72 hour) labor. I don't know that fitness = anything as far as labor goes, but it certainly meant that my postpartum healing was _super_ fast; I was out walking in the woods with the baby two days PP.

berrymama, I never heard that before, but it explains why my pushing stage was SO long... I'm a cyclist. Interesting! Here's hoping that the next one is a bit easier (I'd be happy with anything less than 3 days, honestly).


----------



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

I want to throw in from the other side too.









I didn't exercise at all when pregnant with DS and I didn't exercise prior to pregnancy either.
My labor was 5.5 hours, had no pain during contractions until I hit transition, and only pushed 3 times until he was born.

I was up and walking around an hour after birth, and healed very quickly.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I did a lot of walking throughout pregnancy and did some prenatal yoga. I was fit before pregnancy. I had a 27 hour labor, last 2 hours of pushing. It wasn't "easy" but it wasn't hard either, just very exhausting. I also didnt' go into natural labor until 41 weeks.


----------



## lillacfaerie (Jun 29, 2009)

I did nothing active during pregnancy except climb my stairs over and over again to induce labor.I almost gave birth in the car after 2 hours of labor. Nobody can predict your labor. I think it's really important to do what you can to ensure a peaceful and unstressful labor (ie hire a midwife, doula and take good classes).I think it helped that I had no fear around the pain. I never worried about it during pregnancy, and I think it helped me relax, but still, precipitous labor in a first time mom. Pretty rare!


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

I teach aerobics. Continued to teach aerobics, yoga, do boxing, weightlifting, through the entire pregnancy etc.
DS was also in the perfect postion. Labor FLEW by! 5 hours until I felt the urge to push! (the 1st hour of which was so mild, I was vacuuming & doing laundry during it!)
About 45 min to push him out.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beccadoula* 
I've actually heard the exact opposit. I've heard that extremely fit women are more likely to have trouble in labor because they often have a harder time relaxing very trim and fit muscles.

But,







I always viewed labor & birthing as an athletic event. Being fit could only help me with them!
& contrary to popular belief, strong people aren't _necessarily_ less flexible. Sure, they CAN be tighter, but not necessarily. Picture gymnasts - they are CRAZY strong and super-flexible. Lots of athletes are both & *there's nothing inherent in being strong that inhibits flexibility* in any way.

Fortunately, a doc has done a lot of research - so the jury is in! *it's true, Statistically being fit leads to faster labors with less intervention.* Less need for epidurals, forceps, even, I think, induction. (My copy of the book, "Exercising Through your Pregnancy" by Dr. Clapp is out on loan. But I _know_ I remember that the fit moms had fewer epis & need for foreceps.)

Also, to count as an "exercising mom" Dr. Clapp's threshold was that you had to work out 3X per week or more, for about 20min or more *at moderate to hard intensity.* So walking would not count. Don't get me wrong, walking is wonderful! But unless you're really fast-power walking with lots of hills, it is just not intense enough to count as "moderate to high intensity." It won't get the heart rate high enough.

Of course, it's also important to acknowledge that nothing in life is a given. Even with fitness itself - how many people do you know who eat junk food & never do any type of physical activity, but are still a slender size 4??? BUT.. for the most part... eating right & exercising leads to a healthy percentage of body fat, whereas a sedentary lifestyle + junk food leads to obesity. Nothing is guarateed, since we're all inviduals. & I agree that the baby's positioning is crucial - and probably has MORE impact than Mom's fitness when it comes to length & pain amount of labor. But science has proven that it DOES improve your odds.

Exercising through pregnancy has tons of benefits for Mom & benefits the baby as well.


----------

